# Riesen-Kaulquappen???



## torsten80 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder, 

ich habe am Wochenende eine wirklich seltsame Entdeckung gemacht und da sich in diesem Forum sehr viel Wissen und Kenntnis der einheimischen Wasserwelt sammelt, wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören. 

Die Geschichte ist ziemlich schnell erzählt: Ich kam am WE eher zufällig an unserem Dorfteich vorbei und sah da irgendetwas an der Oberfläche "schnappen"... ich dachte zuerst an Fische, was mich sehr verwunderte, da in diesen Teich seit der DDR-Zeit Abwässer eingeleitet wurden, das Wasser stark belastet ist und sich bisher keine Fischart dort überleben konnte. 

Bin also ans Ufer und hab erstmal gestaunt: es waren keine Fische, sondern außerordentlich große Kaulquappen um die 10cm(!!!) groß. Ich hab sowas wirklich noch nie gesehen und war erstmal geschockt, kannte bisher nur die "normalen" Exemplare von Wasserfrosch & co. 

Die Tiere schwammen regelmässig schnell an die Wasseroberfläche, um gleich danach wieder abzutauchen... ob sie nach Anflugnahrung geschnappt haben, oder ob es etwas mit der Atmung zu tun hatte... keine Ahnung...

Das hat dann auch schnell die Runde gemacht im Dorf, ein befreundeter Jäger und Naturfreund befürchtete sogleich, dass es sich um OCHSENFROSCH-LARVEN handeln könnte  

Wow, bisher war mir nur bekannt, dass sich diese hier in Deutschland nur in wenigen Baggerseen ausbreiten konnten und weitesgehend eingedämmt wurden.  

Nach schnellem Wikipedia-Studium konnten wir erfahren, dass allerdings auch z.B. die einheimische __ Knoblauchkröte und __ Geburtshelferkröte solch große Larven hervorbringen können. Das beruhigt uns natürlich zunächst mal. 

Unsere Versuche, ein Tier zu fangen und abzulichten sind leider wegen schlechter Zugänglichkeit des Ufers und Dauerregen gescheitert.... waren einfach nicht mehr zu sehen. 

Auffällig war noch, dass die Quappen sehr konzentriert an einer Stelle in der Nähe eines __ Rohrkolben-Gürtels waren. Weiter draussen im Freiwasser und an anderen Stellen waren erstmal keine zu entdecken. Die Tiere waren wie gesagt schon um die 10cm gross und hatten schon Hinterbeine entwickelt, mit denen sie sich teilweise unter Wasser an Stengeln schon festhalten konnten...

Was haltet ihr davon... Ochsenfrösche so weit nördlich(nördliches Sachsen-Anhalt) doch hoffentlich nicht, oder= :beeten: Dann würde es wohl schlecht aussehen für die heimischen Lurche.... 


Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Franky (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Kaulquappen???*

Hi, keine Panik. Es handelt sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um die Larven der __ Knoblauchkröte. Das sich die Tiere im Schilfgürtel aufhalten ist völlig klar, weil sich dort auch ihre Nahrung aufhält (Mückenlarven, Libellenlarven, andere kleinere Lurche etc.).
Ochsenfrösche halte ich für fast ausgeschlossen. Trotz allem Gerede gibt es die in unseren Breiten tatsächlich nur sehr punktuell und sehr sehr selten.
Schöne Grüße
Franky


----------



## torsten80 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Kaulquappen???*

Hey Franky, 

danke für deine Antwort, bin mir auch fast sicher, dass es Quappen der __ Knoblauchkröte sind, der Rest war wohl mal wieder Panikmache... wundert mich nur, dass unser selbsternannter Natur-Experte nicht gleich darauf gekommen ist, sondern gleich auf Ochsenfrosch gemacht hat :crazy: 

Naja, faszinierend sind so große Kaulquappen jedenfalls allemal!

Viele Grüße, 
Torsten


----------

